# Ball Quality



## rus_ellis

Hi All 

I am in the process of looking for a new watch, I don't really have a particular style in mind, Although I would like something that is not that common. 

I quite like large-ish watches, and I always wear my watches in the shower, in bed, all day etc so I suppose it needs to be resiliant etc.

My current main watch is an Omega Seamaster Pro, I love this watch and it hasn't really left my wrist in the last 5 years.

I have been looking on this forum and online at the Ball watches, I particulary like the Mad Cow.

I suppose my main question is what is the overall quality of Ball watches? are they of the same quality as an Omega? e.g. the bracelet quality the materials used, the movement etc?

And are they regarded as a top end watch like Omega or are they more mid range? like Hamilton etc 

thanks for any answers!

Russ


----------



## obie

Russ, 

"Accuracy under adverse conditions" is what Ball watches are all about. I think it sums it up very well. Ball watches are amazing deals at their price points, and when you look at a Ball against other brands, including Omega, Tag and Rolex, you will see the level of fit and finish that goes into each and every watch Ball makes. The Hydrocarbon series are the most durable watches in the Ball lineup and I have put my Hydrocarbon Chronograph through many rough activities. Like you I wear a watch 24/7 and I work as a LEO. I wore it while pouring concrete, busting up old concrete, firearms training, physical fitness training and on and on. Not one issue with it, and it still looks brand new. 

Of course this is the Official Ball forum and opinions may be swayed a bit  My recommendation: Take your Omega watch down to the Ball AD and check out the Hydrocarbon series against what you have on your wrist. That way you made the right decision!

Watch out for the guy on this forum who used a hammer to change out a strap on a hydrocarbon... He was a little over zealous!


----------



## scottw44

WOW...comparison questions are always tough. Since this is the Ball side of the world, I will sum up some of what I think makes Ball special, and then you can compare that with the Omega side and get a good strong consensus.


BALL:
1. Upper management that is accessible and responsive
2. Designs that are completely original
3. The LUME is to die for
4. Variety. The ball line has tremendous variety, with all pieces adhering to the legendary phrase quoted by Obie, "accuracy under adverse conditions."
5. Finish. I am amazed at the hq finish and fit of all Ball watches I have gauzed at.
6. The Beginning of In House. There are several Ball Calibers in several of the timepieces, and eventually, entore in house pieces will make their appearance

Lastly, the accuracy, from the COSC to the NON COSC is outstanding, as the many posts in this forum will attest to.

Both are fine brands, may you find what you are looking for.


----------



## rus_ellis

Hi guys, 

Thanks for your replies, I will head off to an AD and try a few on and compare the look and feel to my Omega.

:-!


----------



## WatchMe82

Hey Russ Happy New year firstly!

I think your questions have already been answered, so im just adding icing to the already very sweet cake ;-)

Personally, I reckon BALL watches are AMAZING!!! Given the extremely high level of quality, design and finish vs price, there is NO comparison. I had one for 2 years, and was stupid enough to let it go, not once did it fail me. They are reliable, accurate, VERY uniquely beautiful......a great brand. Ofcourse you can also tell by their popularity :-!

Hope you find what youre looking for. 

regards


----------



## sunster

Do you think that Ball will put the prices alot higher this year now that they've become more established (since the rebirth) in the prestige watch market and increased their distribution?


----------



## CalDiver

I think Ball prices (in the US) are going to be mostly influenced by what the dollar does against the Euro in coming months rather than "popularity". We'll be lucky in 2008 if Ball can hold prices where they are now. These are things we really have no control over.


----------



## Time2watch

Hi Rus,

I have owned the following Omega watches:

Omega Seamaster Pro 200m (pre-Bond)
Omega Seamaster 120m (2-tone)
Omega Seamaster Pro blue/blue (Bond)
Omega Seamaster America's Cup (white gold bezel)
Omega Seamaster Pro black/black
Omega Seamaster 120m multi-function (quartz)
Omega Seamaster GMT (white)
Omega Seamaster Pro Chrono (white)
Omega Speedmaster Pro (moon-watch)
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 42mm (black/black)
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 45mm (Orange/Black)
Omega Seamaster Pro Chrono (blue/blue)

I have owned the following Ball watches:

Ball Trainman 200m diver (Asia only, quartz)
Ball Hydrocarbon GMT
Ball EMII Diver (orange)
Ball Hydrocarbon Classic II
Ball EM WorldTimer (white)
Ball Fireman Ionosphere Chronograph (white/grey subdials)
Ball Trainmaster Pulsemeter Pro (white) - *still own*
Ball EMII TMT Limited Edition (silver) - *still own*

I can safely say, I am pretty familiar with both brands.

While I find Omega watches incredibly well finished, comfortable and the movements are quite refined, I feel Ball watches are a better value. In a world where all was equal and the price of a Ball watch equalled Omega, then fine, Omega would be the winner. But in the real world, when you compare prices, you get so much more for your money with Ball.

That being said, Ball watches are quite refined in their own right, but the movements are not modified, nor are they upgraded like Omega. As for the cases, dials and bracelets, I would put them on par with Omega. The only place where Omega will outshine Ball is in STATUS. Everyone and their cousin has heard of Omega...

Also, *those AMAZING tritium tubes!* Once you own and live with a Ball watch, they will ruin you for other brands. SERIOUSLY! I got so used to being able to read my watch in the middle of the night that when I where my Breitling I am disapointed. Go figure...

Still, it all comes down to YOU. Which purchase will make YOU happiest. That is all that should count. Frankly, I prefer Ball. That is why I volenteer so much of my time on this forum. The people at Ball stand behind their products and I stand behind them. Nowhere else will you get this level of after sales service.

As others have pointed out. Please take the time to visit an authorized dealer and handle these magical "toys" for yourself. You will be pleasantly surprised. No matter how much we build it up, you never quite expect what you get from Ball.

HAPPY HUNTING!


----------



## Guest

obie said:


> Russ,
> 
> Watch out for the guy on this forum who used a hammer to change out a strap on a hydrocarbon... He was a little over zealous!


Hey, the watch still runs. And the strap is still on. I'm thinking of putting my technique into a "sticky".

Omega and Ball are both quite rugged. I've owned both. Two weeks ago I was debating between the Omega 45.5 Planet Ocean and the Ball COSC Diver. In looking at them I like the look of the PO better. It is beautifully finished, and I personally think the Superluminova hands look better than the tritium hands. I also think that the 2500 Omega movement with the Daniels co-axial escapement will prove to be a better movement over time than the ETA 2836-2.

Having said that, I bought the COSC II Diver. Around midnight last evening as I was waiting for the inter-terminal shuttle, I knew why. The lume on Ball watches is unbeatable, you don't worry about taking them off and putting them through airport X-rays, you don't worry about rain or snow affecting them. And now that they changed to a springbar over the old two screw strap approach, you don't even need a hammer to change straps. I'm wearing my Diver now, but if I decide to hammer on something, I'll get the Mad Cow out again. Seems to take it pretty well.

I would never hesitate to buy a Ball watch, although I'd be a bit careful to look at the actual watch compared to the advertisements for the watch that you are purchasing. Lately they've been making production changes that don't show up in their ads. Wouldn't stop me from buying one, but I would make sure I'm getting what I want.


----------



## rus_ellis

Thanks for your time with the comprehensive comments guys ! I can't wait to go and see some in the flesh now !

Roll on the AD visit......

I might even venture in tomorrow

:-!


----------



## Time2watch

Keep us posted Rus!

We look forward to your comments,


----------



## vf15hammer

Planet Ocean said:


> you don't worry about taking them off and putting them through airport X-rays


As a non-Ball owner (as of right now) who travels for business, this peaked my curiosity. Sorry for my ignorance but can this be explained to me?

Sry for the hijack also....(no pun intended)....

hammer


----------



## Guest

vf15hammer said:


> As a non-Ball owner (as of right now) who travels for business, this peaked my curiosity. Sorry for my ignorance but can this be explained to me?
> 
> Sry for the hijack also....(no pun intended)....
> 
> hammer


People have opined from time to time that putting a watch in the little bins and putting them through X-ray had: (1) created scratches; (2) affected time keeping; (3) led to theft. I find all of those issues worth addressing with my solid gold Rolex. With my titanium COSC Diver on a rubber band, none of those issues ever bothers me. The watch is understated enough to not attract theft, and hardy enough to withstand scratces or rough handling on a conveyor belt X-ray. And while I don't believe there are any magnets of any sort in the X-ray machines, even if there were, the Balls are anti-magnetic.


----------



## BF_Hammer

rus_ellis said:


> I suppose my main question is what is the overall quality of Ball watches? are they of the same quality as an Omega? e.g. the bracelet quality the materials used, the movement etc?
> 
> And are they regarded as a top end watch like Omega or are they more mid range? like Hamilton etc
> 
> Russ


As an owner of a Mad Cow, I would rate the Ball below Omega based on movements. The Ball bracelet, particularly the Hydrocarbon bracelets, are high quality, and the case is as good as anything Omega makes too. The Omega co-axial movements (in the watches that have them) are superior to any of the ETA incabloc movements used in the Ball line, but there is a price premium to be paid for that also.

The Ball Mad Cow is a much better value for the dollar, but the movement is not COSC chronometer spec'ed. My particular watch will gain over 15 seconds per day. Other people's Mad Cows may or may not be closer to COSC than that.

As for comparing to Hamilton, Ball outclasses any Hamilton in my opinion, including the Jazzmaster and other more upscale lines.

I would position Ball to be more in the Baume & Mercier category, but with a more sporty design to them.


----------



## sunster

What is the quality of the BAll rubber strap like in comparison to those of Omega and IWC? I believe quality and feel of rubber straps can vary


----------



## migtomsar2008

sunster said:


> What is the quality of the BAll rubber strap like in comparison to those of Omega and IWC? I believe quality and feel of rubber straps can vary


Ball watches are one of the most comfortable to use...and also the tritium tubes...have the best night visibility...therefore...be prepared to become like me...owner of lots of watches..but wearing his Ball Hydrocarbon 11 most of the time...


----------



## iceheller

I think all rubber strap are OEM from some company in Swiss or something. Just like H3 tube, so technically there should be no difference unless in term of higher grade of raw material used...


----------



## Winston Wolf

As an owner of Ball, Omega, and Rolex, Hamilton, Chase Durer, and many others, here are a few observations....

My Ball EH Chrono is probably the most accurate automatic watch I own; +1 sec per day. I've had an Omega that I've sent back to get regulated back to COSC under warranty. The Rolex runs accurate too, but not usually as tight as the Ball.

The locking crown on the ball is nice, but when you pull it out (esp on my GMT), it does not seem as robust as the Omega and not even close to a Rolex Triplock. Not a huge issue, as you shouldn't really have the crown out much anyways.

The Ball Hydrocarbon series are a tall watch. Especially when you get into the Mad Cow, Trieste and original Chrono. Sometimes it's nice to have a lower profile watch like the Omegas, but this usually isn't an issue for me.

The fit and finish of the Ball watches is just as good as Omega or Rolex in my opinion. The dial work is very good and more detailed than most. The band is as good as Omegas and better than Rolex by far. 

The night lume isn't even a comparison. As others have stated, the tritium tubes are the best in the business. Don't discredit Omega though, they have a nice lume that will certainly last a nights length. Rolex, not so much.

I would not hesitate to puchase a Ball watch again. They are a great watch and a good value when compared to other high end pieces.


----------



## italiano

on saturday i will get my new diver cosc...
i looked for a strong, good and "with a personality" watch between omega, anonimo, panerai and...i buied the ball diver cosc

why?

comparing price and quality and my targets it's the better one!|>

i have just a doubt exposed on this forum, the case diameter: i'm afraid that should be too big for my 14 cm wrist...:-s


----------



## lland

BF_Hammer said:


> As for comparing to Hamilton, Ball outclasses any Hamilton in my opinion...


Hmmm...funny thing is that this past Saturday, I picked up a Ball (THIS ONE) AND a Hamilton (THIS ONE). Agreed, the Ball is much better (fit and finish) but I just liked the look of the Hamilton (and the AD gave me a good deal on the two).

LL


----------



## chansigril

figured i'd chime in about ball accuracy... my moon glow is ~+3 sec per day. this is from the factory, 2824-2 movement. believe they use the "elaborated" grade in this watch. i am very pleased with this watch, +3 sec is quite good however, within cosc spec :-!

all other factors are top quality as well. fantastic value for the money imo.

now where's that ball perpetual calendar :think: and the royal blue :-x


----------

